# Get this Wow DigiCools



## fcs1234 (Oct 11, 2009)

Get this 
http://digi-cool.com/category/drsa-1250
Digicool 20% off.

Time to see about getting another set.

I cancer doesn't kill me my wife will. Oh well a man has to do what a man has to do. :biggrin:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you cry if they fall off a ladder or roof? Accidents do happen.


----------



## fcs1234 (Oct 11, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> Do you cry if they fall off a ladder or roof? Accidents do happen.


No Happen more then once. All it did was scuff the rubber boot some.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't heard enough good about them from guys that have them to spend that much money on gauges.


----------



## bdivell (May 19, 2010)

hey fcs how are things going good to see you here too


----------



## Maineiac (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine have had a beating or two. I frigged up one day and hung them on my antenna on the van. I was in a parking lot and my side doors swing out, in a hurry to let the lady next to me get in her car in the rain I hung them there and got out of the way for her to pull out. After she pulled out I put my ladder on the roof and tool bag in the door and drove off. On the on ramp to I 95 north i heard a lot of noise from the right front of the van....then it hit me my Digi Cools I slowed down quickly and the noise stopped. Yep the took a digger at about 60 mph. It broke some hose parks and hose adapters. I figured they were DEAD. Turned on the power and just as good as they were before. I called Lockhart and told him about it. I was amazed. Quality tool for sure. You cant or wont go wrong with Digi Cools.


----------



## Rusty999 (Jul 31, 2010)

In reading the specs I see that they read vacuum in inches Hg. How great would it be if it also served as a micron gauge. 
I use micron gauges on every evac. Unfortunately I'm the only one I know in the business that uses it or even owns one. I have 4 different ones because they get squirrely and some times you need a second reading for confirmation and they have a high failure rate and are high maintenance to keep them accurate. Most should be cleaned with alcohol after each use.


----------

